# Should I use a hangtag if did not relabel?



## puertopass (Jan 13, 2009)

I was wondering if it is a good idea to place a hangtag on a t-shirt if I did not relabel them (at least not yet). For example, if selling Gildan, Bella or other decorated t-shirt, and place a hangtag with my brand/company hanging from the original neck label, would it make any sense? Should I just not use a hangtag?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

If these are being sold in a store, use hang tags.

if online, the buyer already knows about you, so a hang tag is not necessary.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

I agree with Joe. For POS (Point Of Sale) it's better than nothing. For online sales, I think it's pointless and as a customer I find it wasteful. In past conversations some people have mentioned doing it for their online brand. I think in general hangtags and online ordering just don't go together - they're a hangover from physical selling, so they're obsolete online (which doesn't mean _other_ forms of more _useful_ branding aren't).


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Solmu said:


> (which doesn't mean _other_ forms of more _useful_ branding aren't).


Such as freebie's like logo stickers, buttons, logo keychain, etc.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

splathead said:


> Such as freebie's like logo stickers, buttons, logo keychain, etc.


Exactly. Even whacky stuff can work if it suits your brand (like the Garbage Pail Kids trading cards Johnny Cupcakes was throwing in). Or a postcard that highlights something the customer might have missed. Or a coupon code for subsequent order(s). Or a thankyou note.

...just not a hangtag


----------



## puertopass (Jan 13, 2009)

Thank you all for the useful recommendations.


----------

